# 928 C2C sizing advice?



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, following my previous thread (928 buying advice?), I've put a reserve on a 2008 model 928 C2C ............ size 55cm. I've investigated the model at 2 separate bike stores and 55cm has been the suggested size. One suggestion was from a young but able racer who's comment was "always buy smaller rather than large" then adjust the stem and seat pin to suit. 

I've not been specifically measured, but I'm a little over 5'11" and I've fed my dimensions into an online size calculator (competitivecyclist.com) and it is suggesting that a 55cm frame may be too small. Next size up is 58cm which may be a big jump ......... and I'm unsure whether to trust the figures!

What size do the rest of you ride and how big/small are you? I realise I may need to swap out the stem etc but I really feel I need to start with a frame as close as possible to the correct size!

Stu.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

It has been my experience that Bianchi frames tend to feel smaller than their measured size. I'm 6'2" and ride a 61, for perspective.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

You need to find someone you can trust who can look at you. Does not have to be a big dollar fit specialist but someone who can be more definitive. Ride different sizes, see what fits you. It is not just your height, but leg length, reach, torso, riding style/needs. There are plenty of stories of people being sold a size because it is what the shop has available and wants to get rid of. Too big an investment to be unsure, if the bike feels like crap and is too small or too big, is the shop going to do the right thing? Probably not. Find someone you can trust. I don't think for the average size rider they need to spend crazy money on body scan, custom... but you need someone experienced enough who you will have confidence in and want to go back to. Yes it is better to go smaller than bigger but the right answer is to get what is RIGHT, not either of the first two answers. It is not his money is it?


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

+1. Cannot disagree with anything there - a proper fit and a test ride are no substitute for gross generalizations posted on an internet forum. My point was simply that it seems Bianchi's tend to run small for their listed size.


----------



## Syndicate 3 (Jun 13, 2008)

Bobbin-Man said:


> Ok, following my previous thread (928 buying advice?), I've put a reserve on a 2008 model 928 C2C ............ size 55cm. I've investigated the model at 2 separate bike stores and 55cm has been the suggested size. One suggestion was from a young but able racer who's comment was "always buy smaller rather than large" then adjust the stem and seat pin to suit.
> 
> I've not been specifically measured, but I'm a little over 5'11" and I've fed my dimensions into an online size calculator (competitivecyclist.com) and it is suggesting that a 55cm frame may be too small. Next size up is 58cm which may be a big jump ......... and I'm unsure whether to trust the figures!
> 
> ...


Stu;

I have a 2008 928 C2C in a 55cm. I'm 6'0" w/a 32" inseam and the bike fits me perfectly. I would suggest that you go with the 55cm. 

Hope this helps! 

S3


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I used to ride a 53cm, I'm 5'8", and used a 120mm stem. At 5'11", 55cm sounds like the right size for you.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only thing I would worry about is the length of the headtube and if the 55 has too much drop to the bars for you. Sure, you can jack up the seatpost a mile, but that means more drop to the bars.

I ride a 53 and am just under 5' 9" with a 31" inseam. I have a good amount of drop to the bars, that the average rider might not like.

I'll post a pic of my FG Lite so you can see what I am talking about. Plus, if you have a carbon fork with a carbon steerer, there is a maximum length for the steerer that does not allow for the bars to be raised very high. The steerer length you see on my FG Lite is the maximum length.


----------



## Green Machine (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, I've got one of those - great bike!! I know you're primarily a Colnago lover, but I'll bet you like that FG Lite almost as much.  It's a beauty!

Yeah, I'm riding a 57 for just the reason you mentioned - top tube length/height and handlebar drop. I'm 5'10.5" and should probably be riding a 55, but I have an old neck injury (a woman rear-ended my car as I was stopped at a red light many years ago) and it's hard for me me to even use the drops anymore without aggravating the disks in my neck that were injured. So, for me the 57 is more comfortable. 

It's interesting that so many online bike sizing charts indicate that I _should_ be on a 57cm (given my height and inseam) when all of my racer friends, many of whom are just about my size (strictly coincidental, mind you), ride 55s. I wish I could go smaller - I do have one 55cm bike, and on those rare occasions when I take it out for a ride it's always a pain in the neck.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I like the FG Lite plenty. I use it for all of my road racing, and did most of my early season training on it. I'd buy a 928L or 928SL if it wouldn't lead to the end of my marriage. I'm waiting on a C50 frame right now, which will be my 5th Colnago since 2006. So, I think it will be a couple more years before I buy another frame, unless we happen to win the lottery. Since taking that picture, I have swapped out the 202's for a set of 2007 303's built on Tune hubs with black Sapim CX spokes. Everything else is still the same. You cannot see it from the picture, but the Cinelli Ram bars are silver on the top, just like the bars on my Arte.


----------

